# Opus Fidelio



## BrodieBoy

Anyone hear anything good about Opus bikes? The Fidelio in paticular. Thanks,


Cory


----------



## tigerzcrib

Did you get any feedback elsewhere on Opus bikes? I am also looking at the Opus Fidelio but haven't had much success in finding reviews.

Cheers,
David


----------



## BrodieBoy

Well, never did find any reviews, but I trust my LBS and it fit me good so I bought it. So far so good, haven't had any issuses except for the seat, but I'm picky about those. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## tigerzcrib

Thanks for the feedback. Like you, I am a mountain biker and am looking for an introductory bike. I like the feel of the Opus and am currently looking at the Fidelio ($1049 Cdn) and Scherzo ($1229). I don't know if I should spend the extra $180 for some better components (derailleur, etc. and clipless pedals). I know you've only had the bike for a short time and you haven't had any issues except the seat, but any minor issues with shifting, etc? 
Thanks again.


----------



## BrodieBoy

Only reason I had shifting issuses is because when I bought the bike, it wasn't correctly tuned, but it was easily fixed. It's only been ridden 5ish times with a average distance of 30km, and it's been great. The carbon does really seem to smooth out any rough stuff I encounter. I'm also a big guy (6'0, just over 200) and I haven't had any flex issuses. Great bike for what I paid ($1197CDN with tax) Biggest deciding factor to me over the Scott, a Canadian Company


----------

